# A Big Hello From Alberta Canada



## aappyfan1 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi!! I live in North Central Alberta Canada.... Have lived here for six years. I raise Appaloosa Horses.. currently own 5 but am hoping to breed my mare again as she throws beautiful coloured foals. I am hoping she throws me a filly next time.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

HELLO!!! and welcome! You will find some great stuff on this horse forum! Have fun! 

~~~EquineGrl~~~


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## brightside (May 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya 
welcome to the forum


----------

